# The Benefits of Potassium Silicate



## spl1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Why You Should Use Potassium Silicate.*
​Many benefits can be gained by using a good Potassium Silicate product in your feeding program. Increased tolerance of environmental stress, heat, cold, drought, water and soil toxicity or deficiency, improved growth rate both in the root zone and in the plant it foliage. By using Potassium Silicate with clones can increase the rate of roots kicked by as much as 80%.

Potassium Silicate is a natural fungicide, it helps build the plants defense from attacks by insects, fungi. Potassium Silicate helps the plant growth by depositing it self epidermal cell walls, enhancing the plant's ability to keep the leaves pointed towards the light source. It also increases the stem strength, making it easier to hold up more weight. As the plant builds it self up with Potassium Silicate, it helps with balancing nutrient uptake and distribution, and increased concentration of chlorophyll and RUBP carboxylase in leaves.  *(AKA the Calvin cycle)*

 *How Potassium Silicate Increases Resistance to Pathogens*
 Potassium Silicate is impregnated in the epidermal cell layer acting as a barrier against penetration of fungal attacks from powdery mildew, black spots, pythium and phytophthora and many more fugal problems. Silicate also increase the mechanical strength of the plant to help it in extreme heat and cold swings, salt build up in soils or increased TDS in water, and controls the rate of transpiration of plants.

Potassium Silicate plays an active role in combating fungal growth by the production of polyphenolic compounds, this is a main part of the plants natural defense against fugal and insect attacks. 

The plants leaf system will rapidly bound potassium Silicate in the tissue and cell walls with in 24 hours of uptake. Therefore a continuous source of Silicate is very important. When silicate uptake by the plant it will start with the older growth and work is way into the newer growth to help build up the mechanical strength of the plant. 

When adding Silicate to a foliage spray program, it will help lower the rate of disease attack and helps protect the plants new leafs from spider mites, aphids, and many other sucking type insects.  

 *How Potassium Silicate Increases the Metabolic Rate of Plants
*It has been shown that silicate improves resistance to wilt, resistance to water stress, can help fight heat stress up too 105 deg F. If your plant has excessive transpiration, the plant will cease it metabolic function and stunted or no growth will occur. 

Use if silicates in cloning or new seedlings helps speed up the rate of growth by as much as 90% (University of Florida and Minnesota). Also the study showed that 18% top 80% increase of dry weight of fruit and herbs.  

It also increases reproductive rate in plants (Bud Growth). Increases tolerance of Zinc deficiencies, excessive phosphorus, manganese, sodium and aluminum toxicity.  
​ 

​ My favorite is Dyna-Gro's Pro-Tek it is the most refined and concentrated there is on the market. 5 ML per gallon to start and 1ML per gallon add back with top off water.
 
*EPA-* Potassium silicate is the potassium salt of silicic acid, and, in formulation, is readily absorbed by the plant. Silicon comprises 32% of the Earths crust, and silicic acid salts (silicates) are the most common form of silicon. Consequently exposure to silicates is widespread in activities involving contact with soil and natural water. The other part of the chemical, potassium is a required element for survival of both plants and animals, as is silicon.

Potassium silicate is an active ingredient to be used as a fungicide, insecticide and miticide. Potassium silicate will be used as a broad spectrum, preventative fungicide with optimum control obtained when used under a scheduled preventative spray program. Potassium silicate also provides suppression of mites, whiteflies, and other insects. It is approved for use on agricultural crops, fruits, nuts, vines, turf and ornamentals. 
Most common used in hydro is Potassium Silicate.

REFERENCES 
1. Marschner, H., Mineral Nutrition of Higher Plants, Academic Press, 1995, pp. 417-426,440-442.
2. Datnoff, L.E., et al., Influence of Silicon Fertilizer Grades on Blast and Brown Spot
Development and on Rice Yields, Plant Disease, October 1992, pp. 1011-1013.
3. Miyake, Y. and E. Takahashi, Effect of Silicon on the Growth of Cucumber Plant in Soil
Culture, Soil Sci. Plant Nutr., 29 (4), 1983, pp. 463-471.
4. Miyake, Y. and E. Takahashi, Effect of Silicon on the Growth and Fruit Production of
Strawberry Plants in a Solution Culture, Soil Sci. Plant Nutr., 32 (2), 1986, pp. 321-326.
5. Miyake, Y. and E. Takahashi, Silicon Deficiency of Tomato Plant, Soil Sci. Plant Nutr.,
24, 1978, pp. 175-189.
6. Schmidt, R.E., et al., Response of Photosynthesis and Superoxide Dismutase to Silica
Applied to Creeping Bentgrass Grown Under Two Fertility Levels, J. Plant Nutrition, 22
(11), 1999, pp. 1763-1773.
7. Posters presented at Silicon in Agriculture Conference, Sept. 26-30, 1999, Ft.
Lauderdale, FL. Effects of Silicon on the Seedling Growth of Creeping Bentgrass and
Zoysiagrass, by Z. Linjuan et al., China Agricultural University; Influence of Silicon and
Host Plant Resistance on Gray Leaf Spot Development in St. Augustinegrass, by L.E.
Datnoff and R.T. Nagata, University of Florida.
8. Chen, J., et al., Lets Put the Si Back into Soil, University of Florida, Mid-Florida
Research and Education Center, Apopka, FL.
For more information on PQ Corporation and our complete​


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent work bro! +rep!!

That is some research, I actually used Potassium Silicate from Dyna-Gro for a long time as well, and had excellent results!! If it wasn't for that, my girls would have never made it out of early flower. Before I had built my new flower room my plants would hit 90*f+ on almost a daily basis. I didn't know about the beneficial foliar feedings though. My dear sweet mother, who I have twisted and warped from a good Christian woman, and into a cop-dodging grower, has white flies and they even seem to hold up to GoGnats pretty well, but i bet a follow up with Silica would keep the little devils at bay!

For all of Veg I actually didn't use a substitute, I had purchased two PALLETS (60+ Boxes) of fancy Fiji knock-off water. It was called Island Chill and went off the market because it had a crappy name and was too expensive. But since it was only a few months away from expiring (still drinkable for 6 months, and god knows how much longer it was good for plants) I got it for a freaking bargain! It had the highest concentrate of Potassium Silicate in drinkable water in the world, or at least that was what they advertised. Either way it had enough dissolved solids for the plants to live off for a week without fertilizer, and it was like viagra for my plants. Killer levels of silicate, it really showed. even though my thermometer may have said 92*f the plants were looking like it was 78*f.

Oh yeah, those two pallets cost me only 55 bucks. One pallet was of 64 500ml (1/8 gallon) packs (24 to a pack) and the other pallet was 56 1L (1/4 gallon) packs (12 to a pack). They last me all of veg and most of 1/3 of flower, plus it kept me and my room mates well hydrated for 3 months or so. It added up to 372 gallons if you add up all the decimals. (I'm in the US, and our system does not make as much sense as the metric system, it's true, I admit it.)

But thanks a lot for all that studying up, I will refer many a grower to this thread, here in the valley shit gets really hot even with A/C, and even with all my bragging not all my buddies are up for silica, but this should change their minds!

Totally fucking brutal!


----------



## DubsFan (Aug 11, 2010)

Some guys use this stuff for Ph UP. I have found that it's not Ph stable. Ph was constantly on the rise whereas when I don't use PS my Ph almost never changes.


----------



## pahudson (Aug 11, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Some guys use this stuff for Ph UP. I have found that it's not Ph stable. Ph was constantly on the rise whereas when I don't use PS my Ph almost never changes.


This is what I have heard as well. I'm in promix, so I was thinking of adding silicate to my water the day before, then coming in and adding fertilizer, then adjusting ph. Is this a good plan? Or is it going to make the PH of my promix rise?


----------



## LBCengineer (Aug 11, 2010)

pahudson said:


> This is what I have heard as well. I'm in promix, so I was thinking of adding silicate to my water the day before, then coming in and adding fertilizer, then adjusting ph. Is this a good plan? Or is it going to make the PH of my promix rise?


personally i have found that silicates will give a steady rise in ph in my reservoir, from 5.7 to about 6 over 4-5 days. the upward swing is slow (in my experience) and actually i think a steadily fluctuating ph is good for the plants because certain nutrients are more readily available to the plants at different ph levels.


----------



## Xare (Aug 11, 2010)

Would it be ok to use this in conjunction with Potassium Bicarbonate for an anti fungal foliar application ?


----------



## DubsFan (Aug 11, 2010)

My Ph does go up slowly as well..just without the slicate. The Silicate makes my res Ph rise dramatically. Plus, I can't really say I've seen, smoked or smelled any upside from it. For my grow I'll pass on it. Plus it's pretty high in PPM. A standard dose in my 70 gal res is a good 300ppm or so. 

I know plenty of people that use it. To what benefit they cannot pin point by yield or quality. Most tell me the same story "if you're gonna ph up you might as well use a nutrient." I don't really buy into that idea but if they like it that's all that matters.


----------



## spl1 (Aug 12, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Some guys use this stuff for Ph UP. I have found that it's not Ph stable. Ph was constantly on the rise whereas when I don't use PS my Ph almost never changes.


My pH stays rock solid from 5.7 to 6.1 depending on when I take the reading.


----------



## spl1 (Aug 12, 2010)

LBCengineer said:


> personally i have found that silicates will give a steady rise in ph in my reservoir, from 5.7 to about 6 over 4-5 days. the upward swing is slow (in my experience) and actually i think a steadily fluctuating ph is good for the plants because certain nutrients are more readily available to the plants at different ph levels.


 Your Ph should swing a little when the plants are feeding, and what time of day you take the reading (at the end of a 12/12 or the start of a 12/12 or in the middle of lights off will change the pH reading)


----------



## spl1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Xare said:


> Would it be ok to use this in conjunction with Potassium Bicarbonate for an anti fungal foliar application ?


 Yes it is safe


----------



## spl1 (Aug 12, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> My Ph does go up slowly as well..just without the slicate. The Silicate makes my res Ph rise dramatically. Plus, I can't really say I've seen, smoked or smelled any upside from it. For my grow I'll pass on it. Plus it's pretty high in PPM. A standard dose in my 70 gal res is a good 300ppm or so.
> 
> I know plenty of people that use it. To what benefit they cannot pin point by yield or quality. Most tell me the same story "if you're gonna ph up you might as well use a nutrient." I don't really buy into that idea but if they like it that's all that matters.


*I do not use any pH up or pH down at all!*

I don't really worry about the pH that it does do to the fact I run 3.5 to a 3.6 EC any ways. I do an add back of nutrients and the silica every time I add water back to top off so I do the silica first then I add the nutrients until I hit a pH of 5.6 to 5.7 and call it good.

Here is a log of my run looks like. Here is the full grow log http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?1011-TH-Seeds-Dark-Star
* Day 38 darkstar *

Day 1 Initial pH/EC 5.6/2.26 - 0 water add back - 0 nutrient adjustment 
Day 7 pH/EC 5.9/1.98 - 0 water added this week - 0 nutrient adjustment - reservoir temps 70 deg F
Day 8 pH/EC 6.0/2.01 - 0 water added this week - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 69 deg F
Day 9 pH/EC 6.0/2.0 - 0 water added this week - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 70 deg F
Day 10 pH/EC 6.3/1.89 - 1 gallon water add - 3.2 EC of nutrients and additives @ 4.5 pH - adjusted level 6.0 pH/2.03 EC.
  Day 11 pH/EC 6.1/225 - 0 Gallon water added this today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 70 deg F.
Day 12 pH/EC 6.2/2.02 - 3 Gallons water added today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 69 deg F - Adjusted level 6.0 pH/1.93 EC.
Day 13 did not test
Day 14 pH/EC 6.0/2.01 - 3 gallons water added today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 70 deg F - Adjusted level 5.8pH/2.60 EC
Day 15 pH/EC 6.1/1.98 - 0 gallons of water added today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 67 deg F.
Day 16 did not test
Day 17 pH/EC 6.1/1.75 - 3 gallons of water added today - adjusted nutrients level 5.8pH/3.2EC - reservoir temp 68F - room temp 92F
Day 18 - 21 not checked
Day 22 pH/EC 5.9/3.68 - 0 gallons of water added since day 17 - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 69F - room temps 93F
Days 23 - 28 I did not check 
Day 29 pH/EC 6.2/2.87 - 6 gallons of water added today - adjusted nutrients level 5.6 pH/3.75 EC - reservoir temps 66F - room temp 91F
Day 30 - 32 did not test
Day 33 pH/EC 5.9/4.65 - 0 gallons of water added back today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 67F - room temps 89F
Day 34 - 37 not tested
Day 38 pH/EC 5.9/4.36 - 3 gallons of water added back today - 0 nutrients adjustment - reservoir temps 66F - room temps 91F


----------



## LBCengineer (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey spl1 i think we have the same screens. i've never actually seen someone else using them, even though i got them from home depot so about a million different people must have them. nice looking girl btw.


----------



## spl1 (Aug 13, 2010)

LBCengineer said:


> Hey spl1 i think we have the same screens. i've never actually seen someone else using them, even though i got them from home depot so about a million different people must have them. nice looking girl btw.
> 
> View attachment 1096056


 yep we do, lol they work great and I got mine for home depot as well.


----------



## notgonnatell (Sep 28, 2010)

quick question guys, I use a 60 site aero cloner in a pretty warm room. is Potassium Silicate (pro-tect) ok to put directly into cloner with unrooted cuts? if so, at what application rate? please advise milliliters per gallon and not ppm....

Thanks,
Krunchy


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

LBCengineer said:


> Hey spl1 i think we have the same screens. i've never actually seen someone else using them, even though i got them from home depot so about a million different people must have them. nice looking girl btw.
> 
> View attachment 1096056


I use those screens for my little passion fruit vines I've got on the patio.


----------



## spl1 (Jan 30, 2011)

notgonnatell said:


> quick question guys, I use a 60 site aero cloner in a pretty warm room. is Potassium Silicate (pro-tect) ok to put directly into cloner with unrooted cuts? if so, at what application rate? please advise milliliters per gallon and not ppm....
> 
> Thanks,
> Krunchy


easy 3 mils per gallon, and clean the system out after every clone run with CLR over night before the next run.


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Jan 12, 2012)

spl1 said:


> easy 3 mils per gallon, and clean the system out after every clone run with CLR over night before the next run.


Dyna grows pro-tekt is really concentrated as you stated on the previous page, where you suggest an initial rate of .5ml/gal. This seems about appropriate for clones, 3ml may be too much; also be careful as it will raise the ph significantly.


----------



## Seaf0ur (Apr 20, 2013)

So, is there an organic solution? it seems horsetail teas could be close..... anybody know if horsetail teas are similar enough to use?


----------



## Feroce (Apr 20, 2013)

I also used to use Protekt, but I found another source...I started using growstones in the bottom of my hempy buckets, and just let the plants take what they need. Growstones are basically expanded glass, and make a pretty decent hydro medium on their own.

Now I don't have to remember to break out the eyedropper every time I water...one less thing to remember=good.


----------



## leadtrimmer1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody have good results from using this as a foliar?


----------

